# Fishing Sunglasses



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am in the market for a new pair of Polarised sunglasses for fishing. I have been using the cheap servo ones, but I now want to get a better pair. I was leaning towards Spotters, till I read a recent artical on Hidefspex. I have attached a link below their site.

http://www.hidefspex.com/home.html

Just wanted to hear about what everyone is using good or Bad and is it worth spending the extra coin on sunglasses which will mainly be for fishing?

Ben


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Im in the same boat mate looking to get a new set soon and would like to hear anyones comments on the better sunnies lik makos,spotters etc

Lee


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Same boat mate - I have lost my pair of Spotters (or had them mislaid) after my accident.

These have served me many years, and when they fell and broke a lens, Spotters upgraded the lens for me (for a reasonable $$)

I will lean towards Spotters, but some of the new frame designs do not do anything for me.

Cheers

dave


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to buy gooooood sunnies only to break or loose them
Now I just stick with the Service Station Specials
Currently got a Rapala pair which are good for $30 paid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've owned quite a few pairs of sunnies over the years. Almost every pair I own is polarised, apart from my bike riding and golf sunnies.

I currently have a pair of Odyssey sunnies with grey tint lenses. These are not a specific fishing sunglass but the lens quality is great and the frame is super comfy. The polarisation on these is as good as any other brands I've owned and the frame is super-tough (a criteria that I test constantly).









I also own a couple of pairs of Mako's - one with the red/brown tint lens and one with the blue/grey. In this brand I've found that the red/brown tint is much better than the grey lens.

I also own a pair of Maui Jim's. These lenses are probably the best (brown tint) but I sat on the frames and bent the crap out of them a couple of weeks after buying them. Unfortunately, despite trying to re-bend the frame I just can't seem to make them comfy. A shame as the clarity of these lenses was awesome.

I also have a pair of Dirty Dog polarised glasses.

All up i look for the following (in this order)

1. Comfortable frame (doesnt dig into bridge of nose or behind ears and doesnt slide down nose when sweaty)
2. Clear optics (I don't have a preference over glass/plastic lenses as long as the clarity is good) 
3. Cost. I'll pay up to $150 for a good pair.

Fom all the brands above i'd suggest that you try the Odyssey (or any of the other surf brands such as Von Zipper/Smith etc) as they are built tough and built for water/beach conditions. The Mako's are also good (but get the brown lens)

Steer away from frames that will easily bend/break.

Happy shopping..


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i paid $40 for mine at the chemist and they are great!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for everyones feed back.

I have been reading a few reviews on the Hidespex and they sound pretty good. I will have a look at them today while I'm out and about. However @ $350 :shock: that is $100 more than the Spotters I was looking at. Does anyone know of US sights that sell sunglasses? I had a look Bass pro and a couple of other sites however, couldn't find the Hidespex listed anywhere...

Ben


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I am of the cheap polarized brigade and refuse to pay the extra for required tinting on my prescription lenses ... all my mates using Spotters are happy though, but when i held over my clears the quality is only marginally better than my cheap ones used the same way


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

im wearing makos at the moment but find them heavy on the ears after about 2 or 3 hours the uncomfortable pain kicks in.
On a positive note they are near industructable. ive dropped them stood on them and in frustration thrown them with no visable ill effects. the polarisation is A1


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if you are looking at more expensive glasses you could try "optics on line" , they are about 40% cheaper than the shops and i think they will get in glasses that that don't have (at least they use to).
my bolle's are the bollies :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Went out today and tried on a heap of different sunnies, Spotters, Mako, Oakley etc... The Spotters and the Mako were the pick of the bunch when it came to Lens and frames to suit my head. Both models were available in the Photochromic lens, which was what I was looking for. Spotters have a one year warranty for frames and lens, however this did not cover lens scratches. Mako had the same warranty however theirs was for 2 years. Both were priced the same around $270.

I then went to have a look at the Hidefspex in the Corsa Frames. At this stage I was still pretty sure I was going with Spotters.. Till I tried the Hidesfspex...... These were the best sunnies I have ever put on!! The clarity and colour definition was unbelievable, well above the quality of the Spotters and Mako's. The other great thing about them is they came with a Life time warranty for both Lens and Frames, this also includes lens scratches. The frames fit perfectly on my face and they also included a foam sweat bar across the top frame where they rest against your forehead. They also included a floatable strap, so if you were to drop them over board they will float.

In summary, I ended up taken them on the spot. At $310, they weren't that much more expensive than the others and in my opinion with regards to warranty and quality they are miles ahead of the other brands.

Ben


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive had some spotters for years and have mislaid them - Ive found them great for fishing - also for snow sports (see dodgy snow and ice) - not sue about the others.. but a thumbs up for spotters !!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like a bargain Ben!!
Now to catch some fish 'eh!!!


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I need to get a new pair of sunnies , last pair were Mako, optics and durability are great.
Could any one tell me if the spotters are any better?


----------

